# Older model hymers



## moatmeister

Hi Very new to all this.

Can anyone provide or point me towards an over view of the various used Hymer models available with their good points and bad points and What you are likely to get for your money and how do they compare to the other german brands ie Burstner and Tabbert?

What about sourcing one abroad? 

As a big fan of german motor cars, it seems to me that anything built in germany on a three pointed star chassis has got to be a reasonable bet secondhand if its been looked after. 

Also, obviously good abroad but is it a big issue buying LHD for use in the UK?

Cheers
Simon


----------



## 110456

Hi Simon

This is really a broad question & difficult to answer.

The best advice that I would offer would be to look around the dealers and see if anything is within your budget. Then take a look inside to see if anything fits the kind of layout your looking for.

Is it end lounge, fixed end bed, dinette arrangement, or bar table layout.??

Let us know where you are in the country & maybe I could point you to some dealers.

No issues with LHD in this country.All depends on how miuch time you're going to bespending touring abroad.

Many owners have LHD Hymers and spend a lot of time here in the UK.

Please come back with somen specific requirements & we'll help you out.

Regards

Thai


----------



## 106916

moatmeister said:


> Hi Very new to all this.
> 
> Can anyone provide or point me towards an over view of the various used Hymer models available with their good points and bad points and What you are likely to get for your money and how do they compare to the other german brands ie Burstner and Tabbert?
> 
> What about sourcing one abroad?
> 
> As a big fan of german motor cars, it seems to me that anything built in germany on a three pointed star chassis has got to be a reasonable bet secondhand if its been looked after.
> 
> Also, obviously good abroad but is it a big issue buying LHD for use in the UK?
> 
> Cheers
> Simon


Hi Simon, we have a B584 on a Fiat chassis. I wouldn't stake too much on the Mercedes chassis version although it costs more and sells for more and is probably a bit better all round I think you will find that the Hymer value is paramount. That means build quality and functionality. In a MH the engine etc is somewhat secondary. 
Regarding LHD v RHD I personally would not buy a LHD because I reckon I will rarely spend time in Europe as I live in the north of Scotland and willl be week-ending in the Highlands mostly and would much prefer RHD for this.
If you live down south and will be hopping over the channel a lot then LHD may be the better option or at least on a par with RHD.
Find a layout that suits you - we have the bar lay-out but I would actually prefer a rear lounge - others the opposite - but whatever Hymer layout they are pretty well thought out and rock solid quality. We may swop the van for something with a differnt layout or maybe even a few feet bigger but I don't think we would consider anything which wasn't at least as well put together as the Hymer.
You won't regret buying a Hymer or other quality make (and they don't need to be German) whatever the layout and then you can live with them a while and find out exactly what layout and size you want - as we are presently doing - and then when you are certain - trade in for what you have found you really want and you won't lose too much cash in the process.
Vidura


----------



## merctoby

*which model to buy ????11*

hi simon , ! 

the very big question every one ask,s themselves and mostly gets it wrong ,

well this is my pennys worth ,

we like you were at this point about 18 months ago uk.or europe . well no doubt here you will be robbed make no mistake , greed seems to fuel the uk . 
so we opt , for europe having never been abroad before going with money in hand m this is a no/no / your bank can do a bank transfer for you , much safer . 
hymer build quality solid wood , we were looking at a s660 mercedes 1990 on a 410 chassis engine bullit proof 2.9. slow but you have to enjoy looking around not rush by do you . 
but here goes this hymer we were interested in right next to it was a fendt 8000 euros inside was absolutly lovely the wife said i like this one so i had to rethink my situation . but the dealer was so honest , he pointed out to us both inside one of the cupboards in the roof a place you most probably would not look , he showed rotten roof timber . he then said the difference between hymer burstner these use hard treated wood and other manufacturers of motorhome do not . this is why hymer frames last for ever and the burstner are coming on too . 
the other thing to point out also is age . my hymer is pre 95 and a mercedes these vans can run very well no conversion on cooking oil , this is what we are useing right now , but more to the point is no computers are involved in the mechanical cycle of this vehicle . i servise this one myself or book in to mercedes .
modern vehicle now depend very heavily on computer help . and when an electrical problem develops it can cause distress in your pocket and mind when a computer box can cost some time,s around £800.00 and 10 minute s to put right . begs a question . and with the older generation being solid , it is heavy , but it will not squeak all day as we are told by many who have the plastic in the newer generation van . 
hymer have been around for so long now , my advise is pick the old over the new , pick your self a star but not to new , mercedes started to lack after the year 2000 . this is when mercedes electronics were looking shaky so give the one s a miss .

but in germany even now with the pound lose ing ground over the euro you will get a good deal far better , we bought our van from berlin and drove home took 16 days because the insurance was 22 days long , we booked a ferry as soon as we bought . enjoyed the time out . as for lhd , it will not bother you after 3 weeks i would say . i was going to change mine from lhd to rhd , the wife said what for , when we go next time it will not matter . she did say when we were in germany we will never come back over to europe again , she hated it thier , so she said . what happened i do not know but we have been back 2 time and she is planning switzerland portugal italy for this year , she love,s it .

so grab your self a bargain go to europe they all speak english fluently and they really are great , you will be shocked i am sure . 
all thhey ask is try , all i said was ent, schuel de gen ze sprechen ze english bitte . i said/ excuse me can you speak english please . from this point on it was all in english .

good luck , and all the best , any help you may want from us please ask ,

denton.


----------



## 107088

I would like to add,
treat every motorhome you look at as if its the very last one you'll every buy abd its got to last 20 years, suspect that each one will fall to bits if you dont check everything, and I mean everything, take each one that comes up to spec out for about 20 minutes. So how do you do the worlds most detailed PDI for each vehicles, take notes and stuff like that.

You need to do a quick search on this forum for the RV buyers checklist, it'll be ( I think on the American RV section ) and take a dozen or so copies, bearing in mind its 9 pages long or so, theres one for the inside and outside, and one for driving.
Buy a damp meter from B&Q and USE IT everywhere in each van, then also take a torch and a 3m tape measure.
Take notes about each vehicle when you check it, go to the hotel and discuss.

Oh, if you ring Travelex, you can register with them as a private person, and they will do the currency transfer in 2 days from the date ou tell them how much, ( Unless its the weekend) and its free, ask if you can move your maximum budget into your account with travelex, and if theres anything left over, get it back.
Travel ex seem to give the best exchange rate, and dont charge for the service unless the transfer is under £5,000 when the charge is 50 squid


----------



## 101405

*Hymer*

looking to buy a Hymer, try this www.mobile.de. click motorhomes, from list pick Hymer-eriba , then model 644 then scroll down and pick Germany, click search and you should come across a 644 thats been under cover for over 10yrs and low km. just have a look. only s class had merc engines , very easy to Import no taxes or duties do it all for price of a cheap flight.


----------



## 101405

*older hymers*

as above 654 / sorry


----------



## 108717

moatmeister 
The biggest struggle is working out which has which layout. But I might be able to help out a bit. I have a manual which includes plan views of the layouts for all models circa 1988. Might prove useful. Comes in 2 parts and I can email them. PDF format. PM me if you want it.

If you're buying old, for what it's worth, ours was bought by us in Germany (great adventure as well as a huge saving) and is superb to use and built like a tank. 

If you go back as far as '88 like us you get to say things like "power steering is for girls" and "turbos are for boy racers" too 

If you're bothered about speed, hills, light and airy interiors, bathrooms in white (rather than hearing aid beige), Ikea-style trim (rather than Ethel-style trim), airbags and what the neighbours say then you need to spend a mint and get something newer. 

If you want it to survive the kids, be warm in the winter, become a character for the household not a burden, and something that has a lot more than you think it has then go for it, even an oldie. Our last home was £14k worth of Compass corona caravan with all mod cons until after 8 months the sliding doors didn't slide, catches started falling off and I'd whince at every little dent. You can't dent the trim in an old Hymer, you'll just dent yourself instead! 

It's the little stuff like a heater that ignites itself, blown air vents and a cab that works even you're not driving (if it's A-class). Whatever I buy in the future has to have a view of the world as good as that from the Goldfishbowl windscreen (at 55MPH granted).

Crikey......got all passionate....... it's a motorhome ferchristsake!...... OK off down the garden to chat to her with a cup of tea...... must get help..... must see someone........ dribble


----------



## Proff

My twopennorth.
We have just replaced our 7 meter Magnum mobile explorer with a Hymer S660
Only reasons being 
1, Fear of overloading the single rear wheel VW LT35 TDI which weighed in at 3 tonne empty [3.5 tonne gross with a 2 ton towing capability]
2, and most importantly, the Overcab bed, although amazingly comfortable became impossible for me to get into [old age ]and making and restoring the L shaped rear lounge into a bed also became tiresome during 6 weeks on continent last year.

the Hymer we were lucky enough to get has only 56,000 kilometers on her 
It's RHD !!!!!!!
with ABS and twin back wheels 
4.6 ton MGW with 3 ton trailer capability.
Front Hymer bed is A1 and we love it already.
Rear lounge headroom is strange, as you have to step up into it 

Downsides..

RHD cab is a little cramped. due to engine offset.
Cruising speed at the moment is 55 mph BUT show it a hill and you soon get used to quick downchanges 
We miss the Turbo on the Magnum, so it's now booked into TB Turbos Lancaster to be breathed upon.
We had found a S700 in Wuppertal for 15,000 euros and were on the verge of setting off for it, when this one came out of the blue and only 40 miles from us 

MPG is around 23/24 mpg at the moment compared to 25 mpg avg on the Magnum, but we are hoping Turbo conversion will help that a little..


----------



## bambi2

Hi. we have owned a right hand drive Hymer 670 S on a mercedes 1992/3 for 9 years and would not swop it for a more modern camper, we had a Swift Kontiki before the Hymer and were always getting stuck on C.L sites and grassy pitches, but because we have 4 wheels on one axle now, we have no problems with getting stuck any more, we also take every thing but the kitchen sink on our trips to spain, portugal and morocco and the four and a half ton payload means we have no overloading problems, we live in france and driving a right hand drive vehicle has given us no problems. All the best with your purchase. Bambi 2. 
 :wink:


----------



## Proff

Just a quick update.
We had our Turbo inter-cooler fitted on 4/5/6 Aug at TB Turbos.
What a fantastic place, full of polite knowledgeable people.
Workmanship is awesome and very neat.
They put our Hymie on the Dyno and got 64 BHP at rear wheels.
2 days later the Dyno showed 95 bhp    
Nearly a 50% increase in power !!!
We carried on up to Skye, well you gotta give them a good test haven't you  towing my BMW on the trailer the engine sounded smoother and pulled like a train
We stopped at Tebay services and upon pulling back on to M6 we were in 5th pulling 55 on the slip road !!! We crested the Shap summit @ 60 mph, could have gone faster but over 55mph mpg drops down 
The Hymie pulls from 55 kph[30 mph] in top gear with no hesitation except on noticeable hills, a GREAT improvement..
Through Dumbarton and on up to Loch Lomond the drive was effortless using around 20% of the gear-changes pre Turbo..
From Loch Lomond to Fort William and over to Kyle Lochalsh we caused no hold ups and flew up the hills.
Downside is I'm cruising at 60 - 65 and mpg is down to 20 mpg.
Had a great time on Skye being Midge bait :roll: 
On the way back to Devon I religiously held 90 kph [55/56 mph] staying with the trucks, RESULT Fuel back up to 24 mpg 
Even up Gordano hill we lost no speed whatsoever.
According to the GPS actual driving time diff between up to Skye and back down to Devon was 30 minutes longer and 1 less fuel stop [curse the 60 liter tank ]
Around £25 less fuel on return journey.
Are we Happy.
you bet yer ass we are !!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## citroennut

superb result!  good to get the feedback on the vehicle and the firm.

simon


----------



## vicdicdoc

There's a dealer selling Hymers [got a yard full of near new & older models] on the A41 between the M54 & Whitchurch [about 12 mile from Whitchurch] [not 'Lazydays' dealership] - it might be worth you going for a look to see the various models & layouts.
- as for LHD . . we have no problem wit it here in UK and its a bonus when we go over the channel


----------



## vicdicdoc

vicdicdoc said:


> There's a dealer selling Hymers [got a yard full of near new & older models] on the A41 between the M54 & Whitchurch [about 12 mile from Whitchurch] [don't get mixed up with the 'Lazydays' dealership] - it might be worth you going for a look to see the various models & layouts.
> - as for LHD . . we have no problem wit it here in UK and its a bonus when we go over the channel


----------



## Sundial

*Layouts*

If you are still looking for the layouts available on the Hymer range - the Deepcar Motorhomes website (Google it!) have a history of Hymer and the various layouts. A very useful site.

Sundial

We love our LHD, bar version, fixed bed, B694 and travel miles - the van has now done 236,000kms! There will be one machine out there to suit you, too.


----------



## stuartth

*Hymer-Eriba S 660*

Abt to buy the 97 with rear bed over garage and front bed

122 bhp
I have read the thread and it seems to me as though most are missing the wonderful PLUS Merc has over the front wheel drive

I had a Frankia , Fiat and used it in Turkey and Greece on dirt tracks, 
Steep climbs killed the tractions and in snow was terrible
on the 2.5 Turbo fiat of 1992 I was getting 30mpg constantly, driving light throttle and downshifting early and not lugging the engine(I was a heavy diesel fitter in past life)

None of thsi would have happened with Merc on gravel, especially pulling off beach fronts in Turkey
An then there si the plus of the camchain
Most homes in Germany(I lived there) have been clocked, back, easy to tell, esp. in Fiat, the odo numbers are not EXACTLY in line
this Hymer has done 220000km i BELIEVE ACCURATE, i WAS OFFERED OTHERS AT 8okm, BUT HOW ON EARTH COULD YOU TRUST 7000KM a year?
Tare is supposed to be 3340 with GVM of 4600, thats a lot of Kraut beer!!
I hope for 25mpg, duels suck fuel too, still 85kmh is ok for me
only thing, I,ll miss is cruise control a real plus , still I may find one here(Aussie) and take it over
Best rgds
Stu


----------



## aldra

I will be selling our Hymer, if I ever get round to it , 2002 Mercedes auto Starline 640 bar version Lhd 20,000 genuine miles excellent condition. Need to decide if we will take off again in Sept before advertising it as we need to be here to sell it, or maybe our son could do it for us

Aldra


----------



## stuartth

*2002 sale*

really , email me please
[email protected]
www.canal-river-boats.com


----------



## Westkirby01

Hello 660 / 670 members

Had our 670 'bar' since February 2002. Done 50,000 miles since purchase. Travel all day at 50mph giving 24.7 mpg.

Holidayed when working. Full timed for short time. Now use a park home as a base. Kept all receipts for repair work. £183 new exhaust. Oil/fuel pump. Shark wanted £1,800 for new, £1,300 second hand. Did it myself for £60.

Never rusts. Body plastic. Check and tighten all window screws every year, no water ingress. 

Put many extras in and on. Solar panel. Electric step. Concertina door to separate wash area. 7 additional interior lights. converted front 'L' to dinette. New cushions, curtains. Labour of love.

Only difference between mine and new Hymer is amount of bling and £75,000. We have had 10 people chatting inside. 5 at front, 5 in rear 'L'. 

Holidays. 10 per year. Winter 4 month abroad.

Would like a 'U'. But she is so comfortable.

New. No thank you.

Regards


----------

